# Notes -sync macbook pro/Ipad/Iphone?



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all, this is hopefully an easy fix for someone but causing me frustration. I need to sync daily made notes easily between my Ipad when in my work truck, my iPhone when on the job site and my macbook pro when in my office. My office macbook is the usual work horse with the iPad second because of ease of vision (older guy with declining eye site) when on the road, and the iPhone when on site for portability. 
Bottom line is I need to make notes in all 3 circumstances and need them to update and sync with the other two and haven't found a way, please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I use IA Writer. Write a note on iPad and then open it later on your MacBook to make changes. It all gets saved on the fly and synced on iCloud. It's text-only, but what it does it does flawlessly.

Adding an iPhone to that is a little trickier. So far, the only app I've found that handles all three and syncs with iCloud is Pages.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure how long/complicated notes you are taking but I use the built in notes app on the iPhone and iPad for this. You just need an imap mail account for it to sync with. Notes also show up in mail on my iMac though I rarely use them there.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I just use Notes (now buried in Apple Mail on your Mac)

As long as I am NOT using iCloud, Notes syncs between my Mac and my iOS devices. 

Evernote is popular at work, but I have lost my work on more than one occasion when I switch between apps, only to find it has 'synced' to an old version of my meeting minutes when returning to Evernote. Ugh.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Simplenote is great to use for your iOS devices and on your mac. You can use a program called Notational Velocity to access your Simplenote account on the mac. On your iPhone and iPad, you can use the Simplenote application which works great with no syncing problems at all. In addition, the Simplenote application is universal, so it works both for the iPad and iPhone without resolution issues.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

kelman said:


> Bottom line is I need to make notes in all 3 circumstances and need them to update and sync with the other two and haven't found a way, please help, thanks in advance.


I use iCloud to sync my Notes, iCal, and Address Book accross 6 devices. Works great and is free! :clap:


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Paul82 said:


> Not sure how long/complicated notes you are taking but I use the built in notes app on the iPhone and iPad for this. You just need an imap mail account for it to sync with. Notes also show up in mail on my iMac though I rarely use them there.


If you setup an iCloud account, notes, calender & contact syncing will work even if you choose not to use iCloud for email. i.e. you can use gmail for email at the same time as using iCloud for your syncing notes calendars and contacts.

You just have to enable both accounts in Mail preferences on your computer and have both accounts on your devices and choose which you are using for mail and syncing


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback! I am using the standard Notes app that is on the iPad/Iphone and I guess is with mail on my MBP. The setup to sync them from the IOS is eluding me to have it come from my iPhone/Ipad to my MBP. I have the iCloud (I miss mobile me) so what is Imap? Thanks.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

kelman said:


> I appreciate the feedback! I am using the standard Notes app that is on the iPad/Iphone and I guess is with mail on my MBP. The setup to sync them from the IOS is eluding me to have it come from my iPhone/Ipad to my MBP. I have the iCloud (I miss mobile me) so what is Imap? Thanks.


You need iOS5 on your devices and the latest Lion & iTunes on your Mac. Make sure you have setup your iCloud account on all of your iDevices & Mac(s)

On your iPhone & iPad go to _settings>mail,contacts,calendars_ and click on your iCloud account to turn on the choices you want to sync with iCloud.

Then on your Mac go to system prefs>iCloud and choose the items you want to sync with iCloud.

If you want to access your iCloud account on the web sign into iCloud.com

IMAP is the type of email service that allows your email to be synced between devices vs POP which doesn't

Internet Message Access Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Post Office Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

me.com accounts through Apple are IMAP. You can also choose IMAP for gmail accounts. If you already use gmail you can continue to do so while using your iCloud account for syncing the other stuff.

Good Luck!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok all the settings are already like that and I am getting my iPad/Iphone notes on my iCloud account, but how can I update from one to the others? 

By the way these are simple notes, listed one above the other to remind me of customers to call, permit numbers for customers, jobs on the go etc.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

If your _Fetch New data_ is set to push your changes should sync up after a few seconds. If your set to fetch they won't show up until they're fetched.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you running Lion? or Leopard?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Z06jerry said:


> If your _Fetch New data_ is set to push your changes should sync up after a few seconds. If your set to fetch they won't show up until they're fetched.


How do I do that? Sorry.



vancouverdave said:


> Are you running Lion? or Leopard?


Again sorry, should have mentioned I have latest updated Lion on the 2011 13" MBP and the latest updated IOS on the iPad/Iphone.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

On your iPhone & iPad, go to _Settings>Mail,Contacts,Calendars_ and it should be right below your Accounts.


----------

